# Cigar from the day my wife was born



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

when my wife and I got married a little over 5 years ago, my father in law handed me a cigar that he bought the day she was born to give to her future husband (he bought a second so we could smoke one together). well, he's not a cigar guy and the cigars just sat in his desk for 27 years, so we decided not to smoke it, but i decided to hang on to mine for sentimental value. kinda forgot about it until i started getting into cigars and rediscovered it. 

decided to toss it in the humi and see if i could get it rehydrated. it's been in the humi for about 4 months; i was rummaging around in there tonight deciding on what to smoke and pulled it out to inspect... doesn't look half bad for a cigar from JUN '79! a little damage to the foot and cap, but in theory, it would be smokable. i'll probably save it to pass along to the next generation (when they come...).

anyway, just thought i'd share a pic with y'all of it. never heard of this brand before and wasn't able to find much info on it, but that doesn't matter.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

You know what? I think I'll do the same thing when my future child(ren) come!
Thanks for sharing this heart-warming story.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I plan something similar.


----------



## jmac603 (Oct 18, 2012)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

cartey said:


> You know what? I think I'll do the same thing when my future child(ren) come!
> Thanks for sharing this heart-warming story.


Buy a box of twenty! Smoke one on every birthday and,, when the kid turns 18 you will have two cigars for an intro smoke to this hobby.


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Buy a box of twenty! Smoke one on every birthday and,, when the kid turns 18 you will have two cigars for an intro smoke to this hobby.


Dude... that's a bad ass idea!

Back to topic.... That's a pretty awesome story. deff keep passing it down!


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

I wish I was into cigars when my kids were born 24 - 18 - 16 - 12 years ago. Would make for some wild smokes right about now, since I am so deeply rooted in this hobby... Just another one of those I should haves that life is full of.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

What an awesome dad. I love the foresight.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

To my noob eyes, it looked like a Padron label for a second there.

Good Job to the the both of you preserving the cigar and the special heritage they have. That's what it's all about, man.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Buy a box of twenty! Smoke one on every birthday and,, when the kid turns 18 you will have two cigars for an intro smoke to this hobby.


I did this with my box of handout cigars (Arturo Fuente Brevas Royales) when my daughter was born. I have like 12 left? Or something like that.

I did a review from the one I smoked on her first birthday, and plan to continue to do reviews as they age (though no idea how/if they will improve or change).
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/316536-arturo-fuente-brevas-royales-its-girl-review.html

I have 3 sealed in airtight PET tubos in event of flood/beetles/mold. They may not age properly/well, but I know I'll have at least 3 (no matter what happens) to smoke with the man she marries, and his father.

Edit: How could I forget to say - Congrats to the OP! That is an awesome little bit of family history


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

That is a great idea! Pretty cool Andrew.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It's a shame it was just put in a desk drawer. That is really cool.



Fuzzy said:


> Buy a box of twenty! Smoke one on every birthday and,, when the kid turns 18 you will have two cigars for an intro smoke to this hobby.


Box of 25. One when born. One for first 17 birthdays. (18 cigars)

Share on 18th (20)

Share on 21st (22)

Share for wedding (24)

And give them the final to choose what they want with?


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

this might ring a bell.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Do what David said, also prepare a mega sampler for if they like it on their 18th. If not, you've got a well aged mega sampler.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

@Keith: so that's where he got it!!


----------



## ev3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Lol. My daughter is 28 with no sign of marrying soon. Finished school, started her career. So I would've had to buy two boxes in order to smoke one a year. Cleaning out the garage this summer I did come across the box of It's A Girls still half full from her birth day in 1984. Too bad they are machine rolled King Edwards.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

I just think this is the sweetest story I have heard over a cigar.


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

My favorite cigar that I possess is an It's a girl Dutch masters that is 17 years old. Gave the rest away. One of these days I'll smoke that raggedy ol Thing when my first born has her first born. 

Sure do wish I knew what a good cigar was back then LOL 

Great story man thanks for sharing!


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

My daughter is 5, I need to figure something out quick lol


----------



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

nice story, thanks for sharing. I too plan on doing something similar.


----------

